
Universities finally realize Java is a bad introductory programming language - rbanffy
https://thenextweb.com/dd/2017/04/24/universities-finally-realize-java-bad-introductory-programming-language/#.tnw_KJ2HXFao
======
nunobrito
Biased projection of hate.

Java helps students get jobs right out of the university.

~~~
makecheck
There's a difference between eventually being taught Java for the job market,
and being thrown in head-first into the deep end in year 1. Java definitely is
a terrible _first_ language.

